
Ask HN: Best goal setting/tracker apps out there? - soneca
I would like find some good apps to define some personal goals (in my case, professional goals of mine) and track my progress towards them.<p>Any recommendations?<p>I am interested also in opinions of what this kind of apps do right and what they do wrong in terms of effectively helping someone to achieve their goals
======
bwilliams
I've tried a few out like todoist, things, wunderlist, etc. and none of them
really clicked with me despite my efforts.

My new killer app is a tiny muji notebook and a decent quality pen or marker.
I find it easier to remind myself to track, check, and create goals with the
physical medium right next to me.

[https://www.muji.us/store/stationery/note-books/high-
quality...](https://www.muji.us/store/stationery/note-books/high-quality-
paper.html) super thin, portable, and cheap.

